# Valencia move is on!



## kodel (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All,

Finally we are now moving to Valencia!. Having been back & forth for the last 6 years, we have settled (I hope) on Moving to Valencia, Lliria. On our last visit in December we have found a property that we love and agreed a purchase price directly with the owners, on the basis we could come over and live there for a few months, if were happy, we proceed with the purchase, if not we move on.

So we arrive on the 1st February, removal company is booked!. Luckily we have also just had a firm offer on our property back here in the UK, so should complete by end of march at the latest.

As, its just my wife & I (47 & 51), no children to worry about although we have a grandson, and I can see the heart strings are already under duress. My wife is looking for teaching work via TEFL, and I'm a web consultant / IT guy thinking to start a business in Valencia servicing the Expat community to start with while I learn Spanish to higher level that will help me broaden my business contacts.

We would love to be in contact & meetup with any other expats in Lliria or surrounding areas.


----------



## CampelloMan (Jan 19, 2016)

Good Luck - and don't worry about the heart strings - FaceTime & easyJet will make it seem a lot closer!


----------

